# (NE) Yellow MH in Nebraska



## CarrieW (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ruff Rivers Rudy’s Mustang GT MH *(_*FC-AFC Blackwater Rudy x Deez Ford Mustang MH by FC AFC Fordland’s Bored Out Ford)*_. Tee is just four years old, 85lb and very stylish. Tee has impeccable line manners and is a team player. He runs extremely hard on marks and works great on his blinds. He is a joy to be around at home! Derby placement in two starts, finished his Masters at 3 ½ and is now Qualified-All Age. A great pedigree at a reasonable price of $500. OFA Exc., CERF Normal - References gladly furnished! For more info call Carrie at 402-212-8935 or 402-359-2543, or send email 
[email protected]


----------

